# Can no claims discount expire?



## infoseeking (22 Mar 2006)

is is true that your NCD expires after two years? would that be standard or does it vary from insurer to insurer.


----------



## tigra (22 Mar 2006)

*Re: no claims disoount*

That is the biggest load of crap that i've ever heard. You NCB does not expire. As far as i know after 5 years you'll have full NCB.


----------



## Lyndan (22 Mar 2006)

*Re: no claims disoount*

yep it does.  I just experienced it....i called about 10 insurance companies as i couldnt believe it.  I moved to england so i stopped my insurance here and went on my fathers policy.

However lucily while in UK i had my own policy for 6 months and when i took that out i referenced my 3 years NCB from Ireland, i got a letter from insurance company in UK and i was able to use it, however if i hadnt of had insurance in UK i would have lost it...


----------



## Satanta (22 Mar 2006)

*Re: no claims disoount*



			
				tigra said:
			
		

> That is the biggest load of crap that i've ever heard. You NCB does not expire. As far as i know after 5 years you'll have full NCB.


 
I believe the OP means if you come off an insurance policy for a period of time does the time you've already built up become null.

I'm not sure on the details. I have had friends pick up cheap cars (buckets) and leave them sitting outside with the insurance on them to add to the NCB as they went away travelling etc. but I'm not sure on the details of expiry. Best bet is to contact your (current/potential) insurance provider.


----------



## Ravima (22 Mar 2006)

*Re: no claims discount*

NCB is lost after two years. However, most insurers will now give credit for time spent as a named driver so f policy in own name was lapsed/cancelled over two years ago, but since then you were a nemed driver or using a business vehicle, that insurer should give cretid.


----------



## lorr01 (29 Mar 2007)

*Re: no claims disoount*



tigra said:


> That is the biggest load of crap that i've ever heard. You NCB does not expire. As far as i know after 5 years you'll have full NCB.


yes it does expire and it has happened to me, i was involved in a hit and run crash and i was left on side of the road and have lost use of my arm and lots other injuries, and its a year and half now since crash and i have not gone back driving as i still having lots operations and the accident wasnt my fault and i had 7 years ncb and my ins company told me that i will lose all of them and the crash wasnt even my fault, so not much justice around. i got top doctors, specialists etc who would write to my ins company and the ins comp said that i will still loose them as i have not had insurance in  one and half year and that i have 6 months left or i loose all my ncb and that was there final word on the subject. and im not allowed to drive yet


----------



## LUFC (29 Mar 2007)

*Re: no claims disoount*



lorr01 said:


> yes it does expire and it has happened to me, i was involved in a hit and run crash and i was left on side of the road and have lost use of my arm and lots other injuries, and its a year and half now since crash and i have not gone back driving as i still having lots operations and the accident wasnt my fault and i had 7 years ncb and my ins company told me that i will lose all of them and the crash wasnt even my fault, so not much justice around. i got top doctors, specialists etc who would write to my ins company and the ins comp said that i will still loose them as i have not had insurance in one and half year and that i have 6 months left or i loose all my ncb and that was there final word on the subject. and im not allowed to drive yet


 
Did you ask your insurance company about takin out a policy & suspending cover until you are medically allowed to drive? You could roughly add 50% onto whatever you were payin although if you've lost the use of an arm presumably you will use an adapted vehicle?


----------



## lorr01 (2 Apr 2007)

*Re: no claims disoount*



LUFC said:


> Did you ask your insurance company about takin out a policy & suspending cover until you are medically allowed to drive? You could roughly add 50% onto whatever you were payin although if you've lost the use of an arm presumably you will use an adapted vehicle?


hi ya

ya rang them friday and explained again for the 2nd time and they told me there nothing they can do that i will loose my ncb unless i go back driving or insure a car under my own name pretty fast. 

not at all helpful or understanding in my situation and i never claimed of my insurance company, so am sending them a solicitor letter as i have enough worries besides there treatment to me after 6 years of being with them and my mam and dad also with them.


----------

